# 4x4 Push Button not Disenganing from 4HI



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Where do I start?
1996 Chevy K1500 5.7 350 4x4 (push button)

I am not extremly advanced in automotive maintenance. The major stuff, I leave for the professional. 
Lately, my truck will not disengange from 4Hi back to 2HI. 
I can shift on the go into 4HI, and while in Nuetral and the truck stopped, it will shift into 4LO perfectly...well, maybe with a loud clunk, but it goes. 
My question is, why does it seem so tough to get it back into 2HI. 
I sometimes have to pull into a parking lot and stop the truck, go back and forth with 2HI and 4HI, put in nuetral, reverse, park, move a few feet...and even then it sometimes is tough to get back into 2HI. 

Any advice will be very helpful.


----------



## jonny5 (Nov 24, 2005)

Couple ideas come to mind. Is the front axle actuator working? When shifting 4hi to 2hi the mode fork and hub are moving....could be broken or wore out fork pads, or bent fork


----------



## mnic (Nov 27, 2008)

When you try to disengage 4wd to 2wd do you hear the motor attempt to disengage the transfer case? And does the light flash repeatedly for 2wd after you try to disengage 4wd You could probably find a replacement transfer case motor and change it could be just getting tired


----------



## CGBear (Sep 22, 2009)

I believe Summit sells a replacement actuator that will shift in/out much faster. My 94 silverado was a bit of a pain to get back into 2wd also but I ended up selling before I switched it out. Didn't look like too bad of a job though.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Define "tought to get it back into 2HI". Is the light not changing? What do the lights do when you push 2HI?


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

I do hear the click and switch when stopped. The light may blink once or twice...not repeatedly. 
Even after that sound of it switching to 2HI, once I start to drive, it's still in 4HI. 
I will switch back and fourth, back and fourth, and It wont drop to 2. 
Sometimes, while in 4HI, and I forget I switched it over to 2HI, I will all of a sudden hear a big clunk as if I ran over a pot hole and it will go quiet and be in 2 wheel drive. 
Obviousley, that is a problem. 

I have no problem switching the truck into 2HI while stopped or in Nuetral (Though, you should be able to do it while driving). 
But, it's just not doing it on command like I want it to. 
I literally have to go through the gears, back up about 10 feet, go forward, nuetral, park....the whole shin-dig to get it back into 2


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

A transfer case will run me about $150, correct?
Also, (remember that I am a carpenter, and not a mechanic)...what is that loud noise like/clunk when it actually does jump back into 2wheel drive on it's own?


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's a couple of presents for your guys' help. 
















OH WAIT! Wrong picture....lol
That's my sister, my aunt, my mother and my girlfriend.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Could an actuator keep it from going back into 2HI?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cwpm410;818246 said:


> A transfer case will run me about $150, correct?


Not likely. You might, maybe, possibly find something for that price buying through Craigslist or whatever. No guarantees, likely going to be junk. Going to be difficult if your knowledge of these is limited. Salvage yards are getting $400 to $800 up here for those units, depending on mileage.



cwpm410;818246 said:


> Also, (remember that I am a carpenter, and not a mechanic)...what is that loud noise like/clunk when it actually does jump back into 2wheel drive on it's own?


You need to take this to a mechanic. Is it jumping in to 2HI when the 4HI light is on?


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

I ment to say Transfer Case Actuator. 
It is jumping into 2HI when I am in 4HI ... though the button is on 2HI. 
For example. At red light, I'll push 4HI. Drive a mile. Want it back into 2HI. Next red light, I will push 2HI button. Go to drive, and still in 4HI. It will jump into 2 on it's own whenever it wants. (Unless I pull over and play with it....jump through gears and so on).


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

My wife drives a 98 Blazer and for the last few years we have had the same problem. I don't know what it is exactly but I have just disconnected the battery for a few minutes or grounded out the positive lead to the frame and the problem goes away. I seem to have to do it every Fall. She only uses 4wd in the winter and every first snow or ice event of the season it seems that the truck wants to stick in 4 hi, although one time she had it stuck in 4 low and drove for half an hour down the highway. I'm sure it was damn near red lined the whole time too.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow! On the highway. Good for her. lol. 
Yea, it actually seems to work pretty well for me when I am using it more often. 
I wish it was a the lever on the floor rather then the push button. But, I cant take that back. 
Unfortunately, it has everything power in this truck. Too much to go wrong in my opinion. My next will be almost fully basic, other then cruise control.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I am willing to bet it is the transfer case motor. I had the same issue with my 2500 back in 07-08 season. Found out a huge chunk of ice was wedged against it between the skid plate. Made it totally not work and had to use 2wd to plow. Then I got it working, and had the random intermittent 2wd-4wd shifting or just wouldnt shift. New motor and all is well. And yes it is push putton, which I hate. I will never own another push button. I like pushing the lever forward and feeling the shift myself


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

cwpm410;818249 said:


> Here's a couple of presents for your guys' help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HEY !! Give them a couple bags of chips a few beers and you have good Ballast... Oh ya some winter clothes too.....


----------



## mnic (Nov 27, 2008)

The clunking noise you re hearing is the transfer case fork engaing or disengaging 4wd Dont buy a TRANSFER CASE just the Transfer Case motor three bolts electrical connector and you should be good also I wouldnt recommend shifting a Transfer Case into 4WD over 10 mph jmo


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I switch mine in & out in the 25-35 maybe 40 mi an hour range with no problem... I do let of of the throttle a bit when engaging -disengaging......


----------

